# I'm still around/car show pics & youtube



## loudstreetrides (Nov 10, 2008)

hey what's up everyone? I know it has been a min since I been on the forums, but I'm still around have not done much car show stuff in awhile, but I'm still into the scene just been busy w/other life projects, hope everyone has been doing well & as usual keep em' rolling looking good, holla

I traveled to Pooler, Ga yesterday to the 1st Summer Sound-Off Car Show at car & home audio, window tinting. Pooler, GA I judged the car show & ran the Termlab meter in the DB Drag/Bass race competition this was the shop's 1st show but it turned out pretty good despite the rain we had for about an hour (S/N: I'm trying to get into more judging of shows & working on building my 4Runner for Bass race competition, my Maxima is "retired" from shows) it felt good to walk around the show & be a spectator instead of in the show, I really missed the show scene

here is the link to the pics I took on my Facebook
1st Summer Sound-Off Car Show/Sound Advice | Facebook

and a few vids I made of the DB Drag Bass Race 1x competition on my You Tube channel

YouTube - maxedout97maxima's Channel


----------

